# Who Can We Donate To?



## BellaLife Studios (Oct 29, 2009)

Every month we donate to 10 different cat rescues or shelters... we need a few more for the November list. Do you know of a cat rescue or shelter that we can add? Please visit our website for submission guidelines and details, thank you! Welcome 10 Top 10 Lists For Cat Lovers


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi,

I can't find a contact on your site but i run a private rescue in the uk and i am completely self funded. I run my rescue from home and no cat is ever put in a pen. We completely rely on donations that we rarely get. We are bursting at the seems at the moment having 24 cats which is way above our limit. But i have such a passion for cats that it pains me to see any on the street or worse.
I have a website where all cats for adoption are posted and a forum where i offer help and advice.

All links to my sites can be found in my siggie.


----------



## BellaLife Studios (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello, and thank you so much for letting us know about the work you do. We went and looked at your sites and your facebook pages, and this is exactly what we're looking for! We've added you to the November list, your name will be published on the site later on tonight and we'll be getting in touch with you shortly with the all the details. There is absolutely no obligation on your part and we're not asking you for anything... we want to give you something. People such as yourself are why we started this project... so glad we've connected!


----------



## streetkatzrescue (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi, We are StreetKatz Rescue and we concentrate on mainly the 'street cats' that other charities tend to ignore as they need more time to rehabilitate etc etc. We are completely self funded and are trying our hardest to fundraise so that we can get to the £5,000 we need to register as a charity.

As you will see from our website (StreetKatzRescue - Home) we have quite a few cats on there already. We are all volunteers and are currently paying for vet treatment ourselves and relying on adoption fees and donations. /FONT]


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Animal Lifeline UK: Helping Rescues with Homechecking, Fostering, Transport, Fundraising, Rehoming and more!

www.forum.animalifelineuk.org

We don't just help cats we help all animals.
we help rescues with transport,home checking,fostering,fund raising,re homing etc
Help people that need to re home their beloved pets by finding rescue placements,advertising their pets and we also will help to re home pedgiree cats through our site by accessing possible homes,home checking them to make sure they are suitable and if the owners are happy then help to re home their cat with those people.
We help to find rescue placements for dogs and cats that are at the pound and have served their time and if no rescue placement can be found they will be put to sleep.
We also do much much more that is just some of the things we do. We do everything totally off of our own backs to help save any animal as much as we can.


----------

